# Opinions on this golden / lab (age, size)



## cmar (Nov 9, 2010)

I came across this beautiful girl at the county shelter.
She was with what could be her sister who looks more like a lab, and a little bit heavier bodied.
I was wanting opinions on what you think her age is and how big she will be. Today she is about 15" at the should and about 25 lbs.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625219219595/

Thank you


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmm I don't think she's golden/lab mix. She looks to have a bit of shepherd in there. How old is she now? 

Weight guessing almost never turns out very accurate at all but I would say she can grow to about 40-50 lbs if she's 4 months or so right now.


----------



## cmar (Nov 9, 2010)

Shelter has her listed as 6 months. From pictures I have found she is either younger than that or just more petite.

I took her out of her cage yesterday to the introduction pen. Poor thing is scared to death. I had to carry her there. Once there she warmed up to some treats and even got a little sparkle of playfulness and a tail wag when I rolled a ball around, then she remembered how scared she was.

I I had a bigger place I would take her and her sister, but I have to be realistic. She might even be a little much for me.
But at least I live a short walk to a good dog park, and a short drive to a dog beach.

I have to Friday to decide, that is when she will be available.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Aww poor thing. I guess in that case if she's actually 6 months old she probably won't grow to more than 35-40 lbs. She has such an adorable little face  

Let us know what you decide when you do


----------



## cmar (Nov 9, 2010)

So I picked her up on 11/12. 
Took her to the vet the next day to get her health back.
She is making a great transformation. Still some things to work on. Besides typical "puppy" stuff, house training, chewing, biting, well actually more "mouthing". She is extremely afraid of cars. When I walk her on a street with even light traffic she shakes and takes every chance to run down any ally, or walkway off the street, and i have to carry her to put her in my car.
She definitively knows where home is, though, and makes her self comfortable next to the front door for naps and bone chewing sessions, and loves being brushed and pampered.

She is going to freek out tomorrow when we bring her back to the shelter to get the stitches removed and for some booster shots.
put some new pictures up.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625219219595/with/5159596445/


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

She looks really sweet. It will take some time to build her confidence, but it looks like you have a great start. Was her sister adopted yet?

Newt


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It usually takes a few months for a dog to be comfortable in their new environment, especially a shy girl like her.

She seems like a wonderful dog, congrats  We'd love to see new pics of her if you have any!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

What a beautiful pup. I see a lot of Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever. Seems she has found a wonderful home, hope you have many happy years together.


----------

